# system breakdown?

## Fenixoid

Installed gentoo, tryed -uDN system, some packages welt good, but now it stopped and I get this:

```

saule sl # emerge gcc

emergelog(): [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/var/log/emerge.log'

emergelog(): [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/var/log/emerge.log'

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5676, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5669, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5136, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3099, in merge

    "\n".join(myfavdict.values()))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 837, in write_atomic

    raise ReadOnlyFileSystem(func_call)

portage_exception.ReadOnlyFileSystem: write_atomic('/var/lib/portage/world')

emergelog(): [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/var/log/emerge.log'

saule sl # reboot

bash: /sbin/reboot: Input/output error

saule sl # mount

/dev/sda3 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

/dev/sda4 on /mnt/sl type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

saule sl # mount -o remount,rw /

mount: /dev/sda3: can't read superblock

saule sl # cat /proc/mounts

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / reiserfs ro,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/dev/sda4 /mnt/sl reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

saule sl # umount /

bash: /bin/umount: Input/output error

saule sl # reboot

bash: /sbin/reboot: Input/output error

saule sl # ssh

bash: /usr/bin/ssh: Input/output error

```

will I have to reinstall whole system? Or maby forced restart ir reemerging gcc would help?

----------

## Rob1n

It looks like there's been a disk error and it's remounted the filesystem read-only.  You can try running "dmesg" which, if it works, should show you what the error was.  Otherwise you'll have to do a hard reset at this point.

----------

## Fenixoid

Looks liek this: http://pastebin.com/f4c69a25

Not good  :Confused: 

----------

## Rob1n

Yes - looks like the disk disconnected for some reason (usually driver problems, power issues or dodgy cabling).  It is a SCSI, SATA or PATA disk?

----------

## Fenixoid

It's 3 x SCSI (hardware raid5) MegaRaid controler.

----------

## Rob1n

Okay, in which case the controller should tell you of any drive failures at next boot, which leaves driver problems.  I've not had any issues with the MegaRAID controllers myself (we've got a few at work) using the standard kernel drivers though.  I'd give it a power cycle and see where you are - there's nothing you can do with it in the state it's in anyway.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Not about getting gentoo installed, could be a hardware problem so moved here.

----------

